# مواقف ........



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*هناك لحظات فى الحياة تتوقف فيها ذاكرة الإنسان لتعمل علامة لا تُمحى ..... وتظل تلك اللحظة محفورة فى وجداننا ......

قد تكون لحظات حزن ...... فرح .....مكسب ..... خسارة ..... 

أنها مواقف صُنعت فيها شخصياتنا ..... 

وقد تكون مواقف محرجة ..... أو مواقف كوميدية ......

فلنضع هنا مواقف ابت ذاكرتنا ان تزيلها ...... فنتشارك فيها كأسرة واحدة .... فلعل ذلك يسدد بعض أحتياجاتنا *


----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا احب اشكرك استاذي علي موضوعك الجميل
ثانيا هي من ناحية المواقف فهي كتييير جدا
بس فيه موقف حصل معايا تقريبا من 8 سنين 
وهو فعلا محفور جوه ذاكرتي وماينفعش يتنسي
اياميها كنت بشتغل في حضانه خاصه
وكنت قاعده في الكلاس مع الولاد 
وهما بيلعبو فجأه...........
مروحة السقف وقعت علي دماغ ولد صغير 
ولقيت الدم بيزل من دماغه علي عينه
طبعا انا ماليش ذنب بس اكيد انا المسؤله عن الولاد اللي معايا
في لحظتها حسيت بميت احساس
مابين المسؤليه وهاطلع اقول ايه للمديره
واقول ايه لمامة الولد وكل ده وانا في مكاني
حسيت انه جالي شلل
بس الحمدلله عدت علي خير الولد 
خد كام غرزه ومامته طلعت ست طيبه
وتفهمت انه قضاء وقدر وكان بعدها باسبوع الولد
رجع الحضانه

طبعا الموقف اثر معايا في حاجات كتير 
في شغلي وفي حياتي علمني ازاي
اشيل المسؤليه اكتر

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*حدث ان سافرت الى السعودية فى سبعينات القرن الماضى للعمل

وسكنت مع بعض الشباب فى شقة وفرتها لنا الشركة

وقررت ذات يوم ان اطبخ ..... بعد أن مللنا تناول "الكبسة" فى المطاعم

وقررت ان اطبخ صينية بطاطس بالفراخ

فنزلت واشتريت زوج فراخ .... وقام البائع بذبحهما وازال ريشهما

وعدت للسكن وغسلت الفراخ غسلة تمام ..... ووضعت الحلة على البوتوجاز .... وغليت المية .... واسقطت الفراخ فى المية المغلية ....

بعد ذلك بفترة انتشرت فى المسكن رائحة كريها ......

عارفين ليه .......؟؟؟؟

الفراخ لم يتم ازالة ما بداخلها ...... ربنا يسامحه بتاع الفراخ ..... وانا لم انتبه إننى يجب ان افتح الفرخة وافرغها مما فى داخلها

وضاعت الغدوة ..... ورجعنا للـ "الكبسة"*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا خسارة الفرخة والغدوة اللى راحت ههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع حضرتك جميل يابابا 
بس انا مش عاوزة انكد عليكم 
لان لحظات الفرح عندى قليلة 
وما اكثر لحظات الحزن اللى مريت بيها 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع حضرتك جميل يابابا
> بس انا مش عاوزة انكد عليكم
> لان لحظات الفرح عندى قليلة
> وما اكثر لحظات الحزن اللى مريت بيها
> *​



*لحظات الحزن هى اثمن لحظات الحياة ..... لأننا نعيش فى تلك اللحظات مشاعر صادقة .... لحظات نتعلم فيها الكثير .... ودائما ما تكون مكاسبنا نتيجة لتلك اللحظات*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يابابا ورائع
والاروع انه من ايد حضرتك 

افتكر موقف انا وقُطعه صغيره كدا
كنت جعانة شوية 
فتحت التلاجه لقيت طبق *بلاستك*
فيه مكرونة
قولت حلوووووو
طبعا المكرونة طالعه من التلاجه يعني ساقعه متلجه
ومتتكلش كدا
قولت اروح اسخنها
ولعت البتوجاز وحطيت الطبق عالنار
وكله تمام التمام والحياه فله
مفيش دققتين بالظبط
والطبق مابقاش طبق
والمكرونة مابقتش مكرونة

انا بقا لحد دلوقتي مش عارفه
العيب في الطبق ولا في المكرونة
ولا فيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جميل يابابا ورائع
> والاروع انه من ايد حضرتك
> 
> افتكر موقف انا وقُطعه صغيره كدا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هو تقريبا العيب فى البوتجاز 
او فى الاخرررين والله واعلم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هو تقريبا العيب فى البوتجاز
> او فى الاخرررين والله واعلم *​


بجد طمنتيني
اصلي فكرت العيب
في البقال اللي اشترينا منه المكرونة


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل اووووووووى
ابويا الغالى وكل سنة وانت طيب 
وليا عودة قريبا
ف انى لى ذكريات كثيرة فمنها
الفرح والحزن والمواقف المحرجة
والكوميديا هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى سنة 1972 كنت شغال فى جزيرة شدوان, ودى جزيرة فى البحر الاحمر بالقرب من راس محمد, وكنا فى حرب الاستنزاف, وكان المشروع تبع المجهود الحربى

المهم لم يكن مسموح لنا بالمبيت فى الجزيرة لكونها منطقة عسكرية, فكنا نركب حاملة دبابات من ميناء الغردقة فى الفجر ..... ونعود فى العصر ... بصفة يومية

وكانت رحلة رائعة .... ففى البحر الاحمر تشرق الشمس من البحر وتغرب فى الجبل .... وكان منظر من المستحيل وصفه, وكانت الدرافيل تصاحبنا فى الذهاب وفى العودة بمرح طفولى مستحيل وصفه

والجزيرة نفسها تحفة من تحف الخالق من المستحيل تخيل جمالها وجمال شعبها المرجانية والاسماك التى تلهو وتاكل فى تلك الشعب ونراها باعيننا وهى على عمق حوالى 10 متر, فالماء بلورى نقى ..... ترى فيه كل شيئ

وحدث ذات يوم ان قامت عاصفة ونحن على الجزيرة .... ورفض القبطان العودة لخطورة الابحار فى هذا الجو .... وبالمناسبة كان هذا القبطان حفيد احمد لطفى السيد .... احد عظماء مصر فى القرن العشرين ...

وجدت نفسى فى موقف لا احسد عليه .... معى حوالى 40 عامل .... ولابد من المبيت على الجزيرة بلا ماء او طعام 

اتصلنا بقائد الجزيرة واقتنع انه لابد لنا من المبيت ..... فحدد لنا منطقة المشروع للمبيت واى شخص سيخرج من تلك المنطقة سيتعرض لضرب النار .... وفى نفس الوقت انه لن يستطيع توفير لنا اى اطعمة او ماء .... لان ذلك يتطلب موافقات قياداته

المهم كن معى خيط صيد وفى نهايته سنارة ..... وجلست لأصطاد.... وكنت معتاد على تلك الهواية الرائعة, التى افتقدها الان

وفى خلال ساعة واحدة تم اصطياد ما لا يقل وزنه عن 200 كجم سمك من افخر الانواع .... وتم شواء السمك على النار باستخدام بعض اخشاب المشروع .... وكانت احلى عشوة اكلتها فى حياتى ....

فى احدى المرات كانت السمكة التى علقت بالسنارة سمكة صغيرة نسبيا فكنت اجذبها وانا متذمر .... وفجأة خرج ثعبان بحر والتهمها وعلق هو بالسنارة .... فجاء العمال وساعدونى على اخراجه وكان طوله حوالة متران وقطرة حوالى 20سم ..... كان مخيف .... المهم انهال العمال على راسه بالفئوس حتى قتلوه ..... وكان هناك جندى يراقب الموقف فجاء الينا واخرج سكين كان معه وشق ظهر الثعبان واخرج منه قناة قال لنا انها قناة السم ..... وانه احلى اكله ممكن ان نأكلها .....

السمكة الاخرى التى لن انساها هى سمكة اسمها البراكودا .... وهى سمكة متوحشة وشرسة للغاية حتى انها تفتك باسماك القرش ..... المهم علقت تلك السمكة فى السنارة ... اذ فجأة وجدت الخيط يجذبنى بعنف حتى انه كاد ان يشق يدى ...... فظللت ارواغها وهى تحاول التملص بعنف وقوة شديدة حتى نجحت فى اخراجها .... وبقدر توحشها وعنفها كان قدر جمالها .... فهى سمكة شاهقة البياض .... عيناها رائعة الجمال وواسعة جدا حتى انها تشبه عينى البقرة فى اتساعها .... وكانت تلك السمكة من نصيبى .... وكانت تزن حوالى 5 كجم .......   *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بما انك يا ابى قولت على الفراخ ههههههههههه
اقول انا كمان على الكفته بالرز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كانت ماما بتسافر و ترجع كل اسبوع-- و بابا بيكون فالشغل--
و طبعا انا و اخويا اولاد الجيران كلهم كنا بنجتمع فالبيت--
جتلنا فكره نعمل كفته رز--
قولنا يسلاااام اكيد هتبقى حلوه--
المهم روحت انا جايبه حبت رز و غسلتهم و عملت البصل و الفلفل و الملح و الذى منه و اللحمه المفرومه و
و بدئت اكعور كور الكفته هههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين سخنا الزيت و قولنا نبداء فى القلى--
نحط الكفته من هنا و ثوانى و بدئت الكفته تترقع من هنا و تفرقع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقينا نغطيها بغطاء حله علشان الكفته متنطش بره المقله من كتر الفرقعه--
و طبعا اخذت تريقه لما قولت يا بس لاننا جينا ناكلها بقينا بنقرقش الارز النى و أسنانا اتفشفشت ههههههههههههههه
اتارى ماما كانت بتسلق الارز مش بتحطه نى ههههههههههههههههههه
مش بنسى الموقف ده ابدا ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2013)

طب بئا اقول على موقف تانى لانى افتكرته و بموت من الضحك--

كنت و انا صغيره بحب اوى اوى اللبن النيدو البدره ده--
بس كنت احب اكله بالملعقه مش اشربه لبن--
المهم كنت كل شويه اروح اجى اخد معلقه فالسريع--
ماما طبعا كانت تزعق لى بطلى الى بتعمليه ده--
المهم جارتى انتيمتى كانت بتجيلى--
و طبعا قولت لها تجرب طعم اللبن النيدوا بدره بالمعلقه--
عجبها هى كمان و باقت تجيلى و نخش فى السر المطبخ و نجيب البرطمان و بالمعلقه بسرعه و نقفل و نجرى على الغرفه تانى--
ادمنته معايا--
ماما طبعا لحظت ان العلبه مش بتكمل يومين تلاته دى الى كانت بتقعد بالاسبوعين--
قالت يا ويلك و سواد ليلك لو شوفتك بتاكلى اللبن !!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس المهم بئا كان الادمان بياكلنى و بدئت اهرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جارتى جتلى -- و قررنا ندخل المطبخ بسرعه و ماما بتنشر فالبلكونه --
هوب دخلنا و كل واحده غرفت معلقه كبيره شوربه فى بقها و فى اللحظه دى سمعنا صوت ماما جايه هوب حطينا العلبه مكانها ووقفنا ملايكا قال ايه بنمله كبايه المايه--
طبعا واقفين و كاتمين الضحك و البدره فى بقينا و قافلينه--
ماما بئا بتسئل بتعملوا ايه-- و انا و هى وقفين وشنا فى الحوض مش عارفين ننتق لاننا ملحقناش نأكله و هو كان اصلا بيلزق فى البق و يبقى عجينه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضلنا وقفين هنموت و ماما تقول مالكم مش بترضوا ليه انتو الاتنين عملتو مصيبه ايه-- و انا و هى نبص لبعض و من كتر الضحك بئا انفجرنا و باقينا نطلع انا و هى بدره النيدوا من بقينا و باقت تطيرمع كل ضحكه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتبهدلت هدومنا ووشنا و الارض 
ماما بقى كمان قامت بالواجب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من المواقف الى لا تنسى فى المطبخ


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع يا أبى 
ولى عوده .....


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*بردوا كده يا حبو ........ تاكلى اللبن ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بردوا كده يا حبو ........ تاكلى اللبن ....؟؟؟؟*


 
ههههههههه اعتقد كنت طفسه يا ابى هههههههههه

ماما بتحكى انى كنت عامله ذى الفراخ-- ازحف القط اى شىء فى الارض على بقى عدل ههههههههههههههه عكس اخى الإنفى الى رجله لا تلمس الارض بدون جزمه و شراب هههههههههههههه
 لدرجه مره بابا كان قاصص مشيتين كبار على شكل قدمين كبيرتين-- و المشيتين لونهم بنى غااامق جدا--
 كان فاضل قصاقيص سجاده صغير--
 و ماما كانت عامله شربه--
 راحت المطبخ و رجعت لقيتنى قاعده  عماله اسقسق فى طبق الشربه بتاعى حاجه غامقه و اطلعها و امصمص الشربه و ارجع اسقسق تانى فى الطبق و اطلع و امصمص !!

 ماما مجاش فى بلها انى ماسكه حتت السجاده بسقسقها فى الشربه ههههههههههه
 قعدت تبص و تقول البنت دى جابت العيش المحروق ده منين!!
لقيته فين دى تحت البتجاز و لا جابته من انهى ركن فى البيت--
 لما قربت بتبص فى ايدى كويس اكتشفت انها قطعت السجاده---
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تبقى هتيجى على اكل اللبن يا ابى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دى بقى من ذكرايات ماما -- لانها هى الى بتحكيلى هذه الواقعه بتاعت الشربه و السجاده ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*سنة 73 كنت شغال فى اقصى جنوب البحر الأحمر ..... وهناك رأيت ما لا يستطيع الخيال ان يصوره

كنت باركب قطار النوم حتى ادفو .... ومن ادفو اركب عربية من عربيات المياة التابعة للشركة فى رحلة طولها 600 كم ......

كان سكان تلك المنطقة قبائل تسمى قبائل البشارية ..... هم بدو ... لكن من انقى واطهر البشر الذين صادفتهم .... اعتقد انهم ينتمون لاهل النوبة .... 
كانوا بشر لم تلوثهم المدنية الحديثة ..... كانوا غير متواصلين مع العالم الخارجى .... تأتيهم عربة مياه من سفاجا كل اسبوع ...
وكان كثيرون منهم على علاقة بسائقى عربات المياة .... خاصة من يسكن منهم فى الجبل بعيدا عن الشاطئ
وكان طريق ادفو - مرسى علم فى اخر 30 كم منه متعرج ومنحدر بغاية الخطورة, لأنه مجرى سيل, فكانت سرعة السيارة لا تزيد عن 10كم/ساعة نظرا للمنحدر الشديد والالتواءات التى ممكن ان تصل الى 180 درجة .....
وكان هناك يعيش رجل ينتظر السيارات ليملأ برميل مياه ..... والتقيت به ذات مرة .... نزلت من السيارة وسألته بكل عجرفة: انت عايش هنا ازاى ....؟؟؟ انزل الوادى احسن لك ... ازاى انت عايش هنا ....... فنظر إلى بكل طيبة وايمان وقالى: يا اخى ... ربى بيرزقنى .....
لم يكن لدى ما اقولة ..... واحتقرت نفسى جدا ...... وشكرته وعدت للسيارة

كان درس بغاية القوة .... لن انساه طيلة حياتى .....  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواقف حبو فكرتنى بموقف ههههه مسخرة 
كنت فى اعدادى والمدرس بتاع اﻻنجليزى 
يدخل الفصل ترمى اﻻبرة ترن 
كان يحب ينكشنى دايما ﻻنى كنت بيوضة وامورة 
وقتها بقى احم احم الله يرحم ايام زمان ههههه
المهم الفصل كله هادى وانا فجاءة وبدون اى مقدمات 
جاتلى زغطة هههههه ومش اى زغطة  دى كانت فظيعة 
وبين الهدوء الفظيع اللى الفصل كان فيه 
كله نزل ضحك عليا والمسطر معاهم 
قالى يعنى الفصل مفهوش نفس وانتى تطلعيلى كدا 
من تحت اﻻرض المهم انا هموت من الضحك على نفسى 
وكل ما اجى ارد عليه هىء هىء هههههه 
هو تقريبا مات من الضحك وقالى خلاص خلينا 
كدا نسمع رورو وسيبكم من الحصة هههههه 
وانا اجى ارد مافيش هىء هىء  شغالة
اليوم ده خدت تريقة من المسطر والفصل كله 
بعدد سعر راسى هههههههه
انتظرونى لما افتكر موقف تانى هرجعلكم
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

حلوة اوى موضوعك يابابا
انا بقى وانا صغيرة كنت بحب اقف جنب ماما وهى بتنكنس وهى بتتطبخ وهى بتعمل اى حاجة
وخصوصا فى حكاية الكنس دى سعات تلقيها تلطشنى بالمكنسة كدة وتكومنى جنب الكنبة :new6:
المهم
فى يوم من الايام
وانا صغنونة وهى كانت بتعمل بسلة :fun_lol:
انا كنت واقفة جنبها المهم وهى بتولع نار البوتجاز وشوية وجالها تليفون قالتلى لارا ابعدى عن البوتجاز قولتلها حاضر حاضر
وفضلت واقفة زى الهبلة بلعب فى النار
وفجاة لقيت اخويا داخل عليا وبيصوت وبيقول لماما الحقى لارا بتولع لارا بتولع :new6:
ماما جات 
وشافت اية بقى ؟
شافتنى وانا النار لازقة فى هدومى وبتحرق الهدوم وانا نازلة عياط وضحك فى نفسك الوقت
بس اخويا كان كب عليا 3 لتر مياة تقريبا 
بس انا اللى زعلنى ان شعرى اتنعكش :new6:
لن انسى هذا اليوم اصلى ولعت فى اليوم دا :fun_lol:
​


----------



## sparrow (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جداااا
وكوميدي كمان الي بتاكل اللبن وتحمر الرز ني ولا الفراخ ههههههه
متابعه معاكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

وفى موقف تانى افتكرته وانا فى اعدادى او فى اولى ثانوى مش فاكرة
تقريبا اولى ثانوى
المهم كانت الميس بتشرح لينا قصة عنترة وعبلة 
وانا كنت نازلة رغى وبلعب لعبة الافلام مع البت صاحبتى
المهم راحت الميس قومتنى قالتلى انا كنت بقول اية ؟!
قولتلها معلش ياميس مكنتش مركزة معاكى
قالتلى طيب هو لية عنترة زعق فى وش عبلة ؟!
قولتلها عشان طعنت فى شرف امه ^_^
هى فضلت كاتمة الضحكة وبعدين قالتلى هو مكتوب كدة فى القصة ؟!
قولتلها والله معرفش ان كان عنترة كان عنده سبب تانى ولا كدة خلاص
راحت قالتلى انزلى استنى عند المديرة تحت 
المهم الحصة ضربت ولقتنى بتفسح فى الحوش
قالتلى هو انا هلمك منين ؟!
تعال ورايا على مكتب المديرة
ودخلت والمديرة كانت قرفانة اصلا مسكتنى من قفايا بعد مالميس حكيتلها
راحت قالتلى هو قاعدين فى مصطبة ؟!
قولتلها براحة براحة انا ماقولتش حاجة انا قولتلها معلش ياميس انا ماكنتش مركزة معاكى 
راحت سالتنى السؤال 
قولتلها معرفش 
راحت ضحكت معايا وبعدين قامت زعقت فى وشى وقالت سيبنا بقى من القصة ونخلينا مع لارا اصل عنترة دا هلهوطة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راحت الميس قالتلى انا قولت كدة ؟!
قولتلها اة 
وخليت اصحابى يشهدوا كلهم على الميس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]دة موقف طازة الأسبوع اللى فات بتاع المطرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم العيال كانت بايتة عند أخوها فقلت اروح أبات مع الولاد اليومين دول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا الولاد بلغوها .... المهم روحت على بالليل وقعدت مع الولاد فى حديث عائلى أبوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث كل واحد مشغول بموبايله... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة ع الموبيال والتابلت والتانى ع الموبايل برضه واللاب وأنا على موبايلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كل واحد مننا بيحب فى ناحية ..... إحم ... ماعلينا[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طفيت الدفاية وأكتفينا بسخونية الراوتر :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى الصباح – حيث اننى متعود على الشاور الصباحى  - صيف / شتا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدور على الفوط ... مافيش ...قلبت البيت كله ...بما فيه منشر الغسيل ..مافيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ولة ..أنت ياض ... أمك شايلة الفوط فين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الواد اللمض اللى أنا مخلفه ) من تحت البطانية = هتكون فين يعنى ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ياض مش لاقى ولا فوطة فى البيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آآلووو ... ماما ...الفوط فين ؟ .... فين ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملتفتاً الى ) = بتقولك فى الغسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
- كل الفوط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آآآلووو ..... كل الفوط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملتفتاً الى – مرة تانية ) = ايوة كل الفوط منقوعين فى الغسالة من أمبارح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قلت ماعلينا ودينى لانا منشف لها فى ملاية السرير ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتحت الدولاب لألتقط غيار داخلى ( بتاع الطوارئ ) ...ملقتوش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
- ولة ... أنت ياااااض ... متعرفش غيارى فين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه مكنتش ليلة بيتها معانا دى يا عم الحاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- أسأل أمك يابن الصرمة غياراتى فين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آآآآلووو ... ماما ... غيارات بابا فين ؟ ...فين ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملتفتاً الى ) = بتقولك فى الغسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
- منقوعين هما كمان ؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آآآلووو ... منقوعين هما كمان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملتفتاً الى ) = بتقولك الحق عليا أنى باغسل لك هدومك !!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
- شفت ياض أمك وعمايلها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= باقولك أية كبر دماغك وروح أستحمى عن أمك ماتخوتش دماغنا أنتوا الأتنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حقيقى اللى خلف مامتش
:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى اكتوبر 73 كنت شغال فى جنوب البحر الاحمر ...... وقامت الحرب ..... وكنت وحدى بالموقع ...... فباقى المهندسين كانوا فى اجازات ..... واتمنع النزول ... واصبحنا كمدنيين فى خدمة القوات المسلحة ...... والمشكلة ان اخى الوحيد كان مجند بالجيش وكان على الجبهة .... ومكنش فيه اى اتصالات بالقاهرة ...... واستمر الحال ده 12 يوم ..... مروا كـ 12 سنة ...... *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هو كان موقف فى الكلية من كام اسبوع كدة او شهر تقريبا
والله اعلم
انا الكلية بتاعتى سفر
فى المهم بروح بالعربية وبالتالى بتلكع انا واصحابى الصبح
المهم كان عندنا محاضرة للدكتور رخم جدى
وروحنا متاخرين لقينا شلة شباب وبنات من الدفعة قاعدين 
انا : اية ياهيكل انت قاعد كدة لية ؟
هيكل : بقوالك اية ماتتدخليش الدكتور شايط وطردنا عشان دخلنا بعديه
انا : يعنى اقعد
هيكل : اة اسهل برضه بدل التهزيق 
انا : طيب اصبروا كدة
ودخلت انا واصحابى البنات التلاتة 
الدكتور : اتفضلوا بره 
انا : يادكتور معلش احنا بنيجى من سفر
الدكتور : انا قولت بره
انا : يادكتور طيب معلش اخر مرة
الدكتور : بره ( بزعيق )
انا : حااااااااااااااااااضر ( اكيد كنت ناويله على نية سودة )
المهم خرجنا وكنت مفروسة منه استنيت شوية
وبعدين دخلت
انا : اسفة يادكتور ممكن اخد حاجة من زميلة ليا 
الدكتور : هو احنا فى فصل ؟!
انا : معلش يادكتور انا اسفة 
الدكتور : اتفضلى
راحت العيال كلها ضحكت 
والدكتور زعق جامد
وبعدين وانا خارجة
انا : شكرا يادوك بس ع فكرة انا البنت اللى انت لسة طردها يعنى مافيش حاجة اجيبها من حد ^_^
والدكتور قام بصلى من تحت لفوق
ولما خرج من المحاضرة

الدكتور : اسمك اية ؟
انا : لية يادكتور ؟
الدكتور : اسمك اية ؟
انا : لارا
الدكتور : الرباعى
انا : لية هتسقطنى؟
الدكتور : مافيش محاضرة تحضريها ليا طول السنة وسقوط فى المادة وهتطلعى بيها علطول
انا : طيب ربنا يكرم اصلك :new6:


بس الحمد الله عملت المستحيل فى الاخر واتاسفت ليه
تقريبا الكلية كلها جاءت تتاسف له انه يسامحنى :fun_lol:
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 ديسمبر 2013)

من حوالى اربع سنيين رحت فرح واحد
زميلى فى الشغل وكنت لسه شغال فى 
الشركة دى بقالى كام يوم وكنت عامل
مشكلة مع مدير كبير فى الشركة المهم
بعد الفرح وانا نازل على السلم قابلت 
كاهن اعرف أسمه بس ولكن ماليش 
علاقة بيه أو يعرفنى فسلمت عليه فبصلى 
أوى وقاللى تعالى معايا رحت طالع معاه
تانى فدخل مكتب كان فى كاهن تانى 
وواحد قاعد معاه فسلمنا عليهم وانا مش
فاهم حاجة راح قال للكاهن التانى تعالى 
نصلى للواد ده عشان يبطل يعمل مشاكل
فى الشغل وانا اتصدمت لما قال كده 
رحت عامله مطانيه راح حاطط الصليب 
على دماغى وقال للكاهن التانى هات 
ايدك يا ابونا معايا وراحوا صلولى هما 
الاتنين وراح قاللى يالا قوم روح عشان
متتأخرش وسلمت عليه ومشيت وانا فى 
حالة ذهول أزاى عرف أن عندى مشكلة ؟
ورحت تانى يوم الشغل لقيت المدير 
بعتلى روحتلوا لقيته بيراضينى ويقوللى
متزعلش من الموقف اللى حصل لانى كنت 
متضايق وخلص الموضوع على كده .
وحاولت اقابل ابونا تانى عشان اشكره 
قاللى يا أبنى انت غلطان مش أنا اللى 
انت تقصده انا ماشوفتكش قبل كده .


----------



## sparrow (20 ديسمبر 2013)

موقف من المواقف الصعبه جداااا في حياتي ,, افتكرته دلوقتي كنت في الفيس وانا مشتركه في جروب بنت بتسال عن عمليه القلب المفتوح وان بباها هيعملها ,, 
لما بابا تعب بالقلب واضطر انه يعمل عمليه قلب مفتوح الحمدلله ربنا اتمجد معاه 
مش عارفه وقتها انا كنت عايشه ازاي بس كنت بروح الشغل واشتغل واهون علي الي في البيت وانا متهيلي اني كنت اد الموقف دا 
لحد في يوم كنت بزورة عادي ومكنش فيا اي حاجة رحت وقعت من طولي هناك 
ههههههههههه  ,,, كتير الواحد بيتحرك في الحياه  وهو مش حاسس بنفسه 
بس الناس بتقول ان المواقف الصعبه بتقوي القلب والشخصيه ,, انا ضد الكلام دا
بالعكس بتضعف الشخصيه ,, وبتخليها عامله زي الازاز اي حاجة تاثر فيها 
غير بعد الموقف دا بالتحديد بقيت اترعب جداااا من فكرة الفراق ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى ثمانينات القرن الماضى كنت اشرف على انشاء فندق يجاور احد القصور الرئاسية .... وكان مخصص لحسنى مبارك, وكان يشغل آنذاك نائب رئيس الجمهورية, وكان بالقصر سور خرسانى يعلو حوالى 10 امتار عن سطح الأرض وبطول حوالى 20 متر, وهذا السور كان هو الذى يفصل بين القصر وارض الفندق, ونحن حفرنا الارض بعمق حوالى 4 امتار, وعندما اتصلنا بمشرفى القصر عن الرسومات الخاصة بذلك السور لتأمينه اثناء اعمال الحفر اخبرونا شفاهة ان هذا السور له حماية بواسطة شدادات متصلة بخوازيق داخل نطاق القصر, وعليه حفرنا ونحن بغاية الأطئنان, وذات يوم كنا نجهز لصب أحد القواعد الخرسانية التى على حدود هذا السور, ونزلت لأستلام منسوب التأسيس فوجدته أنه لازال يوجد 10 سم لابد من ازالتها ورفضت البدء فى الصب .... وصعدت مع المهندس القائم بالتنفيذ وهو يكاد ينفجر من الغيظ لأنه كان يريد الصب والتغاضى عن هذه السنتيمترات العشرة, لكنى لم ابالى به واصريت على قرارى

المهم صعدت لسطح الأرض ونزل العمال لتطهير هذا المنسوب ..... وفجأة ... وجدت السور يميل وينزل علينا ...... 

جريت طبعا والدنيا باظت ووقف المرور وحضرت أمة لا إله إلا الله ..... وكان بالقاعدة حوالى 10 عمال ...... 

حاول باقى العمال الفتك بى لكن المهندسة منعتهم وقالت لهم لو كان وافق على الصب لكان هناك على الاقل اربعين عامل ومهندس وملاحظ واننى برفض الصب منعت كارثة اكبر

عدت للمنزل سيرا على الاقدام مشلول التفكير ..... القصر تبع نائب رئيس الجمهورية .... الضحايا لن يقلوا عن 10 قتلى ...... الخسائر بمئات الآلاف ..... 

اتصلت بالمكتب الذى كنت اعمل به, وكان من اكبر المكاتب الأستشارية بمصر ..... واخبرتهم بالكارثة .....

بعدها عرفت ان ربنا ستر على العمال الذين كان بأسفل فى القاعدة ولم يصابوا بأذى ... إذ ان السور الخرسانى سقط ككتلة واحدة وصار وكانه سقف للحفرة .... فجاءت قوات الأنقاذ وفتحت بسرعة فتحة للتنفس ..... ثم احدثت فجوة واخرجتهم .....

لكن كان هناك قتيل واحد ...... كان فى اقصى أرض المشروع .... وعندما رأى السور يهوى اصيب بصدمة عصبية أدت إلى وفاته ...... سبحان الله

وكان موقف لا يمكن أن ينمحى من ذاكرتى  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*اتذكر موقف حدث فى العمل...... كنت اقوم برفع مسارات الترام الملغاة من بعض شوارع القاهرة ..... وكنت فى منطقة السيدة زينب ..... فى الميدان

كان العمل يتم ليلا .... من 11 تقريبا حتى السادسة صباحا

وكان ترتيب العمل يتم برفع القضبان من الاسفلت ..... ثم فصلها عن بعضها البعض, وكان طول القضيب الواحد 18 متر ..... بعدها يقوم الونش بتحميل القضبان على سيارات خاصة طويلة ونزيل كافة ما يعيق المرور ....

المهم .... رفعنا القضبان ...وكانت قضبان الميدان .... وكانت دورانية .......تربط بين اربع شوراع رئيسية ....... فصلنا القضبان ..... وجاءت السيارة التليسكوبية .... وبدأ الونش فى التحميل ..... وهوبا ..... عطل الونش ....... 

عملنا قرود لأصلاحة ..... منفعش

عملنا قرود لأحضار ونش آخر ..... منفعش

سبنا القضبان مرفوغة عن الأرض حوالى 30 سم ..... وجرينا .....

توقعت أن يأتى أمن الدولة ليقبض على .....لأن وسط القاهرة أتقفل تماما هذا اليوم

ذهبت الليلة التالية لأتفقد الأوضاع ...... الناس غلبانه بتسب وتلعن ..... بس كده .... والحكومة والمحافظة مكبرة دماغها

شكرت ربنا والحكومة والمحافظة ..... وجاء الونش بعد أصلاحه .... وحملنا القضبان ... وفتحنا الشوارع .... واتسترت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى الثمانينات كنت مدير مشروع إنشاء مبنى كبير وسينما بشارع عماد الدين بوسط القاهرة

وكان هذا الشارع بشع فى كثافة المرور عليه ......

وكان موقع البناية على ناصية تقاطع ..... أى توجد اشارة مرور به

وكنا نصب الدور الثامن تقريبا ..... وكان وقت الساعة الثالثة ..... والشارع مرصوص سيارات .....

وفجأة سمعت صوت يماثل صوت عشرات البنادق الآليه ...... مصدرة الشارع

نظرت من شرفة مكتبى فوجدت السماء تمطر زلط ....

فقد انفتح جانب من الشدة الخشبية اثناء صب السقف .... وكان الصب بمضخة خرسانة ....

وانكسر بربيز حوالى 50 سيارة ....... واشكر ربنا لا خسائر فى البشر ..... بما فيهم عسكرى المرور ......

وطبعا سددنا ثمن ما كسرناه .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*سنة 73 رحت بور سعيد ..... فى جهاز تعمير بور سعيد ..... المدينة كانت مهجرة وخالية .... الشوارع مليئة بحطام المنازل المنهارة نتيجة الحرب ..... كان وضع كئيب بكل معنى الكلمة

وكنا نقيم فى منزل تبع المحافظة يطل على ميناء بور سعيد ..... بيت قديم ... من بيوت زمان .....

كنا نسهر مع بعضنا فى الليل فى السكن نلعب استميشن .... مفيش حاجة تانية تتعمل

وكنا سمعنا من بعض زملاءنا البورسعيدية ان هناك بعض الجنود قد اصيبوا فى الشارع المقابل لهذا البيت .... ثم دخلوا البيت ..... وماتوا على السلم .....

لم نهتم ..... لكن بدءنا نلاحظ حاجات غريبة ...... اغربها ان كان معانا مهندس اسمه احمد .... كان بور سعيدى ...... كان جالس معانا يتفرج علينا واحنا بنلعب استميشن ويحكى لنا عن الجنود اللى ماتوا على سلم البيت ..... المهم بعد كده استأذن ومشى ووصلته حتى الباب ..... وعدت لاستكمال اللعب ...... شوية وخرج احمد من الغرفة الأخرى ...... سألناه انت رجعت امتى ودخلت ازاى ..... قلنا أنه كان نايم ولم يجلس معنا ولا خرج ولا حاجة .... طيب مين اللى كان معانا وبيكلمنا عن الجنود اللى ماتوا .....؟؟؟؟

ودى كانت اخر ليلة بيتنا فيها فى بيت الاشباح ده .....*


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يعنى ؟؟؟ هو كان شبح؟؟ بنفس شكل زميلكم؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> يعنى ؟؟؟ هو كان شبح؟؟ بنفس شكل زميلكم؟؟


*
نعم ...................:smil13:*


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2013)

هحكى موقف هو مش موقف دى مأساة عشتها  اترددت كتير اكتبها لكن حبيت احكيها علشان هى فيها عبرة وكلنا ناخد حظرنا الايام دى

من اربع سنين تقريبا .. كان فى مشاكل بينا وبين الراجل صاحب العمارة لانه راجل مقاول وضلالى معندوش ضمير الراجل ده حطنا فى دماغه وناس كتير حظرتنا منه ومن شره
الخلاف كان انه شقتنا ايجار قديم وحبينا ناخدها تمليك طلب سعر خيااالى جدا

فوقتها طبعا صرفنا نظر عن اننا ناخدها تمليك امتنع عن اخد الايجار ابتدينا نضع الايجار بالمحكمة قانونا  كده ملوش عندنا حاجة ..
اصبح هو عاوز ينتقم وبعتلنا مراسيل تهديد وكده المهم تعدى الشهور.. وفى يوم
يرن الجرس الساعة 8 ونص صباحا واحد معاه شنطة ورق ولابس لبس محترم ونضارة 
وسالنى عن جوزى بالاسم الرباعى طبعا هو مكنش موجود طلب منى استلم ورقه لانه مطلوب للسؤال فى النيابة ..

بصراحة انا قلبى انقبض فقولتله لحظة ودخلت اتصلت بجوزى وحكتله قام قلى طيب اديله الموبيل اكلمه 
فتحت الباب تانى اديت الراجل الموبيل وكلم جوزى وقله اسمى فلاان وكان طبعا اسم رباعى ووهمى  و قله انه محضر وطالبينك للسؤال فى النيابة ولو عرفت السبب هيتصل يعرفه  .. لكن لازم حد يستلم الطلب ده ..

جوزى قلى طيب انا اخدت اسمه ورقمه استلمى ونشوف فى ايه
الورق مفيهووش اى حاجه تقلق او تخوف ورقه عبارة عن سجل ماضيين ناس قبلى وبعدى بالاستلام .. وانا كنت بشتغل فى شركة وعارفة كويس شكل الورق بيكون ازاى لو مش مظبوط

المهم وقعت بالاستلاام ..
تانى يوم توجه جوزى للنيابة علشان يعرف ايه الحكايه معرفش يوصل لحاجه
دخل لوكيل النيابة وحكاله الحكاية واطلع على الطلب اللى استلمته
اتضح من كلام وكيل النيابة انها ورقه وهمية ومش طالعة من عندهم اصلا  ارشده انه يعمل 
محضر اثبات حاله وقله انتظر شوف توقيع المدام دى بقا هيتعمل بيها ايه
وبعد شهور اتضح ان امضتى اتعمل بيها شيك بمبلغ وقدرررررررره
واصبحت انا متهمه بتسديد المبلغ ده لكن لمين لحد معرفووش خالص
وبقت قضية وشغلانه  .. ومن الطريف انى وكلت محامى الله يسامحه اخد منى فلوس وحضر جلستين وبعدها رشووه علشان ميحضرش واهمل فى الحضور واختفى
ربنا ستر ووكلت محامى تانى وعن طريق الطب الشرعى اثبتوا ان توقيعى على الورق اتاخد
خلسه بخدعة يعنى وده اكد انى موقعتش على شيك
لكن فترة سنتين ونص تقريبا شوفت بلااوى ودخلت قاعات المحكمة وشوفت مهازل اثناء الجلسات كان ايام لازم احضر ومكنتش عارفة لو حضرت هرجع بيتى او لا 
المحامى كان يقولى لازم تحضرى ومش فى صالحك انك متحضريش لازم القاضى يشوف هيئتك هتساعد كتير فى حكمه وكنت بحضر وبشوف العجب وبكون فى موقف لا احسد عليه 
ومش هحكيلكم على حالتى وحالة ابويا وامى وجوزى  ..

لكن ربنا مسبنيش لحظة ودايما كان بيسندنى نشكر ربنا على كل حال وبعد الحكاية دى ابدااااااا لا ممكن اوقع على اى ورقة هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذات مرة كنت فى السلوم لأنشاء رصيف بحرى للنشات البحرية ..... وكانت السلوم ممنوعة إلا بتصاريح من المخابرات ...... وكان شغال معانا اتنين غواصين يونانيين ...... 

اكتشفنا ذات يوم أن تصاريح هؤلاء اليونانيين قد انتهت ..... وكان لازم انزل مصر ..... ولم تكن هناك مواصلات متاحة للقاهرة

لقيت ميكروباس رايح مرسى مطروح ...... قلت ماشى ..... ركبته

ومن مطروح لقيت سيارة مرسيدس ملاكى بتحمل ركاب للقاهرة .....

ركبتها ...... وكان السواق متهور للغاية ...... يسوق بسرعة جنونية .....

المهم وصلنا اسكندرية .... وبعدها دخل على الطريق الزراعى اسكندرية القاهرة .... 

فى دمنهور وقفتنا لجنة ...... واخدتنا على مديرية الأمن ...... ومنها للتخشيبة ..... فالسيارة مسروقة .....

وكانت ليلة ربنا ما يوريها لحد ......*


----------



## اليعازر (25 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مشوق...متابع،
ولي مشاركة اكيد.
.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*واحنا فى 6 ابتدائى كـان فـ واحـدهْـ صـاحـبـتـى إسـمـهـا سمر بـتـحـب واحـد فـ فـصـل تـانـى

 كـنـا إحـنـا 6/1 و الـولـد 
6/3

الـمـهـمـــ فـ يـومـــ جـهْ ولـد مـن عـنـدنـا و قـالـهـمـــ أنـا هـجـوزكـمــ لـ بـعـض  
 قـولـوا ورايـا  
 زوجـتـك نـفـسـى
الـمـهـمــ  فـعـلاً سمر و الـولـد قـالـوا وراهْـ و كـان مـعـاهْـ خـاتـمـــ  راح مـلـبـسـهـولـهـا قـالـهـا بـقـيـتـى مـراتـى خـلاص 

 الـمـهـم سمر رجـعـت الـفـصـل و بـتـحـكـيلــى 
 أنـا قـولـتـهـلـهـا يـاالـهـوى مـامـتـك و بـابـاكـى عـارفـيـن 
 قـالـتـلـى لا
قـولتـلـهـا يـالـهـوى إنـتـى إتـجـوزتـى عـرفـى يـخـربـيـتـك 

 فـضـلـت تـعـيـط و راحـت قـالـت للـواد طـلـقـنـى مـش رضـى و قـالـهـا لـأ أنـا بـحـبـك 

 رجـعـتـلـى تـانـى و قـالـتـلـى مـش راضـى 
 قـولـتـلـها نـقـولـ لـحـد مـن الـولـاد اللـى مـعـانـا
و فـعـلاً قـولـنـا لـولـد إسـمـهْ مصطفى و الـتـانـى إسـمـهْ  مـحـمـود ،

 راحـوا للـولـد فـ 6/3 و ضـربـوهْـ و أدولـهْ الـخـاتـمــ و قـالـولـهْ طـلـقـهـا حـالاً
 راح الـواد قـالـهـا إنـتـى طـالـق 
فـضـلـنـا نـعـمـل بـقـى حـفـلـهْ فـ الـفـصـل كـلـهْ عـلـشـان إنـتـصـرنـا ع 6/3 ^_^*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

مرة زمان و انا في ابتدائي كان عندنا حصة كمبيوتر
و المدرس طلع برة يشوف حاجة و ما كانش حد واقف علينا
فانا و واحدة صاحبتي قعدنا نلعب سبت حد
على اساس ان المستر مش موجود و كدة
و كنا مندمجين اوي و مركزين في اللعبة
و فجأة لقينا الكل عمال يضحك
فبنبص ورانا كدة لقينا المدرس واقف و بيقولنا كملوا كملوا اطلبلكوا اتنين ليمون هههههههه
 كان موقف محرج اوي *_^


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وانا فى ابتدائى ...... اى فى الخمسينات ..... كان لى زميل فى المدرسة مجنون بصفارة حكام كرة القدم ...... وهايتججن ويجيب واحدة اصلية
اتفقنا مع بعض اننا نحاول نشتريها من كمسارية الترام .. لأنهم كانوا يستخدمون النوع الغير اصلى منها ...
زوغنا من المدرسة, ودى كانت تجربتى الأولى فى التزويغ, وقعدنا ننتقل من ترام لترام بحثا عن كمسارى يستخدم النوع الأصلى ..... ومر الوقت دون أن ندرى .... والترامات أخدتنا لما نجهله من أحياء القاهرة ...... المهم اشترينا الصفارة من كمسارى ..... ونصب علينا واخد مننا جنيه كامل ..... وما ادراكم بالجنيه فى الخمسينات .... عندما كان رطل اللحمة بـ 7 قروش ...
عدت للمنزل فى الخامسة ..... وكانت أمة لا إله إلا الله تبحث عنا .... الناظر والمدرسين والجيران والعيلة ....... وكانت علقة .... ربنا ما يوريكم ...... كل واحد وضع كفه على وجهى ..... بخلاف الشلاليط والقرص والعض
وكسرواااااااااااااااااااااااا الصفارة .....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 همووووووت من الضحك يا ابى يعنى فى الاخر اتكسرت الصفاره بردوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتخيل المنظر هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
 اعتقد القرص و العض ده كان من ماما -- لكن  الشلاليط و الالقلام بئا دى طرق رجاليه ههههههه
كنتوا تجيبوا له صفاره بلاستك و خلاص هههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> همووووووت من الضحك يا ابى يعنى فى الاخر اتكسرت الصفاره بردوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتخيل المنظر هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> اعتقد القرص و العض ده كان من ماما -- لكن  الشلاليط و الالقلام بئا دى طرق رجاليه ههههههه
> كنتوا تجيبوا له صفاره بلاستك و خلاص هههههههههه



*دا ربنا ستر لانهم بلغوا البوليس كمان ...... وكانت هناك خناقة بين اسرتى واسرة زميلى ...... كل اسرة اتهمت الأخرى أن ابنهم هو السبب فى المشكلة ..... وكان يا ويلى لو شفونى مع الولد ده *


----------



## soul & life (29 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دا ربنا ستر لانهم بلغوا البوليس كمان ...... وكانت هناك خناقة بين اسرتى واسرة زميلى ...... كل اسرة اتهمت الأخرى أن ابنهم هو السبب فى المشكلة ..... وكان يا ويلى لو شفونى مع الولد ده *




هههههههههههه انا عرفت دلوأت بس احفاد حضرتك طالعين اشقيا لمين :smil12:


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذات مرة كنت اعمل فى نويبع ...... وكنت بالموقع ..... وقفت سيارة, قطاع عام, امام الموقع ونزل منها بعض الرجال .....
انهم مهندسين بشركة ......... وطلبوا منى ان اكون مقاول من الباطن لأنشاء سنترال طابا ..... بشرط ان يتم العمل خلال شهر واحد ....... 
كان تحدى .... اقامة مبنى على مساحة 300 متر فى شهر واحد
قبلت التحدى بشروط ...... وجود مندوب مالى معه شنطة فلوس ...... قيامهم بنقل الخامات التى يحتاجها المشروع فى التوقيت الذى احدده ....
وقد كان .......
كان وكانى معى مصباح علاء الدين
ولمن لا يعلمون ..... طابا تبعد عن نويبع 60 كم ..... وتبعد عن القاهرة 600 كم ..... ولا يوجد بها أى شيئ سوى فندق طابا ...... وكان لا يزال فى عهدة الأسرئيئليين
وذهبت مع مجموعة من الرجال الأنتحاريين ....
فركت المصباح وطلبت اسمنت ورمل وزلط ومياه وحديد تسليح ......
هبا
بعدها بثمان ساعات كانت هناك قافلة من السيارات تنزل حمولتها مما طلبته ....
المأساة كانت فى المياة ..... فقد ارسلوا لى فنطاس تريلا ..... أى حوالى 50م3 من المياة .... ولم يكن فى نويبع كلها سوى 50 برميل فارغ .... اى ما يستوعب 10 م3 فقط ....
ملأنا البراميل ..... وافرغت التريلا باقى حمولتها على الأرض ...... وكان منظر لن انساه ..... كافة المتواجدين من البدو والجنود كادوا يفتكوا بى ..... فجركن المياة الجوفية سعة 20 لتر كان يباع بـ 5 جنيه .... وأنا اسكب اربعون الف لتر فى الأرض ....ومياه من النيل .....
المهم .... انتهيت من السنترال بالكامل فى الشهر المطلوب ..... بدون نوم إلا حوالى 4 ساعات فى اليوم .... أنا وطاقم العمل الذى معى .....
تكلف المشروع حوالى 6 مليون جنيه ..... أى بستة اضعاف تكلفته لو تم تنفيذه فى المدة المعتادة والتى لا تقل عن 6 شهور .....
وكان هناك طقم انتحارى آخر الذى مد الكابلات الكهربائية والتلفونية  .... وانهو هم ايضا عملهم خلال الشهر نفسه 
وجاء السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك لأفتتاح أول مبنى حكومى مصرى على أرض طابا .... بعد ثمان شهور ......
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

موقف مضحك حصل من قريب و عبود كان حكه جزء منه هنا فى المنتدى

من كام اسبوع ابنى الصغير كسب سمكه صغيره جدا فى مسابقه فى الكنيسه --
المهم حطيتها فى برطمان إزاز-- و كنت خايفا الاكسجين يخلص من المايه --
كل شويه اغير المايه -- و بعدين فكرت احط شليمو و اقعد كل حبه انفخ لها حبتين فى المايه براحه ههههههه علشان تطلع بقاليل هواء فى المايه و يبقى فيه حبه اكسجين--
و كانت تحب تروح تقف مكان ما البقاليل طالعه --

المهم روحت متونسه مع ملاك من المنتدى هنا-- و قعدت فى الطريق تزغط فيا ههههه
و اشتريت حوض صغير بنخله نونو ههههه
و سمكه تانيا و جهاز بقاليل الهواء ده و اكل و اللذى منه
--
اول ما دخلت البيت طبعا جرى و انا لسا بالجاكت فتحت الحوض الجديد و مليته مايه و حطيت الظلت الملون و جهاز الهواء و فتحت كيس السمكه الجديده و نزلتها فى الحوض
و جبت البرطمان بئا بتاع السمكه الى عندى--
جيت انزل السمكه كل شويه تعوم تحت--
قولت مش مهم افضى حبت مايه من البرطمان و ادلقها بالى فاضل فى حوض السمك الجديد--

و انا واقفه بفضى شويه مايه من البرطمان راحت السمكه طالعه لفوق و رغم انى كنت حطه ايدى لكن من كتر ما هى صغيره عدت من فجوه نونو و وقعت فى حوض المطبخ!!!
الحوض بئا كان مليان مواعين-- و انا مش مصدقه نفسى ان السمكه وقعت منى فى الحوض ههههههه
بقيت ابص فى البرطمان ادور عليها روحت قالعه الجاكت رامياه و جريه على الحوض تانى بقلب براحه خايفا اشيل كبايه او طبق حله تقع عليها تفطسها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قعت اقلب على السمكه لحد ما لقيتها فى المصفى بتتقلب و بتنط---
بتحتضر من الاخر هههههههههههه
اخذتها بسرعه و حطيتها فى الحوض الجديد و نشكر ربنا عاشت هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس قعدت اضحك لما موت بعد ما لقيتها-- مفيش حاجه تكمل معايا بدون كارثه هههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مثلت مرتان امام نيابة أمن الدولة كمتهم .......
المرة الأولى فى نويبع ........ عندما كنت أقوم بالحفر الموقع الذى كنت فيه مدير مشروع ..... وقطعت كابل كهرباء يغذى المينا ...... وغرق الميناء فى الظلام ...... وغرقت أنا فى القسم فى إنتظار الترحيل للنيابة ...... 
المرة التانية عندما كنت مدير مشروع فى شرم الشيخ ...... وقطعت كابل الاتصالات عن رياسة الجمهورية ........ وغرقت الرياسة فى الصمت ..... وغرقت انا ليلة فى انتظار الترحيل لنيابة الطور ......
ليلتان لن تنسا ...... مع قوم بغاية الظرف والجدعنة .....  *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حقيقى مواقف كلها غريبة وجميلة 
متابع 
بس انا مش عندى مواقف


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عندي موقف تاني 
مرة كانت ليلة راس السنة و وانا صغيرة كنا متعودين بنعزم ناس عندنا في ليلة راس السنة و نعمل مقالب في بعض
فكنا طالبين اكل ديليفري عشان الضيوف و كدة
المهم كنا حاطين جرس باب بلاستيك تدوس عليه يرش مية زي مسدس المية كدة بالظبط و شكله شبه الجرس الحقيقي و محدش يقدر يفرق بينهم خالص
المهم احنا قاعدين مع الناس و مش واخدين بالنا اننا لسة حاطين الجرس و لسة ما شيلناهوش
جه بتاع الديليفري شرب المقلب بقى هههههههههههه
يا عيني لسة جاي يرن الجرس راح غرق مية 
و انا اضحك اضحك و هو يا عيني كان متضايق خالص و بابا راح قاله معلش بقى كل سنة و انت طيب و راح دبسها فيا انا و قاله انت عارف شقاوة العيال
بس كان موقف لا ينسى الصراحة كل ما افتكره افطس من الضحك على نفسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2014)

حصل موقف هههههههههههههههههه
من كام اسبوع كدا---
كنت اصلا عماله اسمع عن مش عارفا مين بيراقب مين على النت و مش عارفا ايه---
و انا دخلت من على اللابتوب --
اخش موضوع ابص تحت الاقى زائر واحد موجود--
المهم مهتمتش-- و دخلت موضوع تانى ابص تحت الاقى بردوا زائر تحت موجود--
بدئت اشك بئا -- روحت بدئت اخرج بسرعه من موضوع و اخش فى غيره الاقى بردوا واحد زائر--
قولت ينهاااار!ّ!
ده فى حد بيراقبنى!!
ده بيتحرك معايا كماااان !!!!!!!!!!!!
مين ده-- !!
عضو كان موجود؟؟
بيراقبنى غرضه شر و لا خير--
و يراقبنى انا ليه بس!!
قولت اروح لمواضيع قدييييييييييييييييييمه اوى بتاعت ناس-- الى هى يعنى فى صفحات الاشباح فى المنتدى ههههههه
الى مفيش حد بيروحلها خلاص--
ابص تحت الاقى "زائر واحد"
قولت بس دا فعلا ماشى ورايا-- انا متراقبه باينلى و لا ايه الوكسه الى انا فيها دى--
روحت للمواضيع الى بدون مشاركات القديييمه جدا افتح ابص تحت الاقى الزائر ده بردوا---

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعد الخضه السوده و الهلاوس بئا اكتشفت الحقيقه المره---
و ان معاكم اخت مفيش فى ذكائها يا ربى و سرعه بديهتها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يحرسنى لعقلى و لشبابى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




طلعت انا الزائركنت مسجله منغير ما اعمل انه يتزكرنى فيدوب طولت فى الصفحه فاتوماتيك قفل و بئيت زائر--
و اتارينى انا الى بجرى وراء نفسى هههههههههههههههه
قعدت اضحك ضحك على نفسى كل ما افتكر الخضه و انا بقلب فى المواضيع و اجرى اشوف الزائر ده جه و رايا و لا توهته هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كفايا عليكم كدا لحسن تموتوا منى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حصل موقف هههههههههههههههههه
> من كام اسبوع كدا---
> كنت اصلا عماله اسمع عن مش عارفا مين بيراقب مين على النت و مش عارفا ايه---
> و انا دخلت من على اللابتوب --
> ...





خلى ابنك يبخرك ياحبو :yaka:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حصل موقف هههههههههههههههههه
> من كام اسبوع كدا---
> كنت اصلا عماله اسمع عن مش عارفا مين بيراقب مين على النت و مش عارفا ايه---
> و انا دخلت من على اللابتوب --
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش قادرة يعلم الله 
حرام عليكى يا حبووو اللى بتعمليه فينا ده 
يعنى بعد كل ده وتطلعى مش مسجلة ههههههه 
بتراقبى نفسك يا حبوووو 
يا شماتة عم عاصم فيكى هههههههههههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2014)

اقول لكم على موقف حصل من كام شهر كدا ​ كان يوم جمعه الصبح الساعه 6 تقريبا—​بما ان عادتى او ساعت جسمى البيلوجيه بتصحينى بدرى حتى فى الاجازه فقومت بئا​​مش فاكرا كنت بستخدم السلم الخشب الطويل فى ايه—المهم انه كان متروك خلف باب الحمام—​ دخلت انا الحمام و طلعت غصب عنى شديت الباب فى إيدى و اترزع—​ بعدها علطول سمعت صوت شىء بيتزحلق و دب اترزع جوه—​ اجى افتح الباب مفيش فايده مغلق !!ازق ازق مفيييش امل—​الى حصل ان الحوض  بعد الباب و فى مسافه صغيره بين الحائط و الحوض—​ يدووووب السلم لما نزل اتحشر فى الحيطه و الحوض فكدا الباب اتقفل بالضبه و المفتاح—ايه العمل بئاااااااااااا​ قولت اجرى اشوف ينفع  انط من البلكونه و اخش من شباك الحمام—​ لقيت الشباك صغير اوى يعنى لو فكرت انط هتحشر ههههههه و يبقى نصى مدلدل بره و النص التانى جوه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ و كمان الالوميتال الى هو النوع الى بيتفتح من فوق بس و فيه شبكه حديد--!!​ يعنى الفكره دى بايظه—​قاعدت احاول ارزع فى الباب مفيش فايده—​صحى زوجى المبجل—​​ *بتنكشى فى ايه من الفجر و عماله تخبطى و ترزعى  الجمعه الصبح و الناس نايمه فى اجازيتها حرام عليكى—*​*وسعى كدا اخش الحمام*​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ لا مش هوسع​!!​يعنى ايه مش هتوسعى ! بقول لك وسعى اخش الحمام—​  لا اصل ده مقفول شوف لك حمام تانى لحد ما اشوف هفتح ده ازاى هههههههههههه​ ليه عملتى فيه ايه—​ وسعى كدا اشوف​ اتفضضضضل​طبعا قعد يحاول زيق و يتقوى على الباب و يرزع و بقيت انا اقول له حرام عليك الجيران تصحى يوم الجمعه الصبح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​المهم بئا  وقفنى مكتوفين الايادى​ قولت مفيش حل غير اننا نعمل خرمه فى الباب علشان ندخل ادينا منها و نبعد السلم ​يعنى ايه هتبوظيلى الباب!!​ يعنى عندك حل تانى—لو عندك اتفضل اعرضه—​  لا معنديش​ طيب يبقى وسع بئا—​ روحت جبت ادوات نجاره و مفكات و شواكيش و سكاكين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ و بدئت احط المفك على الباب و بالشاكوش ادقه علشان اعمل خرمه و بعدين لما يغرز ابداء الفه بئا على شكل دائرى علشان اوسع الخرمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​يوووووووووووووووووووووووووه استمريت على هذا الحااال ساعااااااااات طوييييله دق و تقوير فى الباب  لحد ما قدرت اعمل خرمه نونو منها ادخل ايدى و امسك السلم و ابعده​(طبعا كان فى دعوات شغاله حواليا رايحا جايه بطول العمر و المغفره و المسامحه  محبه محبه يعنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ طبعا السلم طلع طقيل عليا ارفعه بيد واحده—قولت له يرفع السلم هو –​ جه يدخل ايده انحشرت ههههههههه شدينا ايده بره و قعد اوسع فى الخرم شويه كمان لحد ما دخل ايده و رفع السلم​و تمت بحمد الله  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ و بقى الباب بخرم كبير للتهويه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ و ادى صوره الباب بعد ما عملت له تجديد و بقى فيه خرم للتهويه--​ و كمان علشان لو حد حب يبص من خرم الباب بدل ما يتعب نفسه و عينه  -- ممكن يخش بدماغه و رقبته بالمره هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
مغامرات حبو فى ايام الجمعة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)

انا بقى كان من كام يوم كدة
عاملين مسرحية عرس قانا الجليل
المهم مين اللى كاتب النص ...؟!
انا ^_^( واعوذا بالله من كلمة انا )
المهم كتبت النص وكله تمام التمام
وبحفظ الاطفال الصغيرة واخليهم يجربوا مرة واتنين وتلاتة
وفى الاخر اتدربتوا ياحبايب تاسونى ..؟!
ايوة 
يعنى خلاص تمام ..؟!
ايوة 
وجاء  اليوم الموعود ( يوم العرض )
طبعا كان جاى كذا كاهن من كذا الكنيسة من اللى حوالينا
المهم كنت جاية بدرى عشان ادربهم تانى
خلاص ياحبايب تاسونى ..؟!
يوووه بقى ياتاسونى صدقينا حافظين : (
والمسرحية بدات
ودور العريس والعروسة
اطفال صغيرين جدا
والبنت دخالة تبختر بفستان الفرح الزائردة دى هههههههههه
جاى مشهد لما الخمر بيخلص وبتقول ست الى ست تانية دلوقتى هنشوف الفضيحة
طيب انتى كاتبة اية فى النص يابت يالارا ..؟!
انا كاتبة فى النص .. دلوقتى هنشوف الفضيحة 
طيب واية اللى حصل ..؟!
لقيت وفجاة وبدون مقدمات اول ماجاء المشهد دا
لقيت البنات اللى بيمثلوا راحوا قالوا ..........
يادى الوكسة يااختشى ... يادى الفضيحة ........ دلوقتى نقعد ع الحطية ونسمع الزيطة ........
بصتلهم كدة وانا رافعة حواجبى ^_^
ولقيت ابونا بينادى عليا 
لارا .....
نعم ياابونا .....
اية الكلام دا ..؟!
صدقنى انا مش كاتبة كدة فى النص دول هما اللى ارتجاله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وطبعا الكنايس كلها اللى كانت جاية اتفرجت ع اطفالى العظماء وهما بيرتجلوا ههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)

*موقف تانى فى نفس العرض ^_^
قاعدين قبل العرض كلنا 
ولقينا بنت نازلة ضرب فى بت وبتقولها والله هعضك ههههههههههههههههه
اية يابنات فى اية ,,؟!
الحقينى ياتاسونى البت دى بتقرصنى
بتقرصك ..؟!
قرصتيها لية ياحبيبتى ..؟!
البت مبتردش عليا
قرصتيها لية ياماما ...؟!
البت مبتردش عليا
قرصتيها لية يابت ..؟! ( مع احمرار العين هههههههههه )
اصلها عاوز تقعد مكان بافلى وانا حجزله المكان 
طيب هو فين بافلى ..؟!
لسة مش جاء
طيب لما يجى يبقى يقعد جنبنا 
وبطلى تقرصى اختك 
حاضر ياتاسونى
شوية 
والقيهم هيجيبوا شعور بعض ^_^
اية يابنتى ..؟!
بتقرصنى ياتاسونى 
تانى ..؟!
لية ياحبيبتى قرصتيها تانى ..؟!
البت مبتردش عليا
قولتلها طيب قومى بقا معايا وتعالى نطلع بره ...
انتى اسمك اية ...؟!
البت مبتردش عليا
اسمك اية ..؟!
ولا اى اندهاش مافيش رد
اسمك اية يابت ..؟!
اسمى مادونا ( بمنتهى التناكة اللى فى العالم )
طيب بترقصى صحبتك لية يامادونا ..؟!
مش صاحبتى
طيب بتقرصى اختك لية يامادونا ..؟!
البت مبتردش
قولتلها طيب بصى يامادونا عارفة لو عرفت انك قرصتيها تانى ..؟!
بمنتهى التناكة تقولى ( خلاص خلاص )
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روحت البيت منها وانا عاوزة اعض فى ايدى بسببها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طب تصدقوا بأية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هتصدقوا إن شاء الله .... انا كل مرة ألغى أشتراكى فى الموضوع دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليييييية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان عضوة مفترية مينفعش اقرا لها مشاركة أو تعليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كل ما لاقى الموضوع مرفوع وألمح أسمها مع الرفع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيدى تآآآآآآكلنى ... نفسى أدوس كليك أقرا ... وخايف مرعوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقول أستنى يا عوبد لما ما يبقاش معاك حد وادخل أقرا بسرعة وأجرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هحكى لكم اللى حصل معايا لايف مع العضوة المفترية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مكتبى دور أرضى بيطل على جنينة ( نونو ) كدة فى ممر ( نونو ) على أدنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بييجى جنانينى كل يوم الصبح ينضفها ويراعيها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وانا باحب اقعد والشباك مفتوح لآنى باحب الهواء الطلق ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتحت بروفايل العضوة أياها ... كانت بترغى فيه مع شقاوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكانت بتحكى بمنتهى الجدية عن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليمامة العامية 
[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]وغرقت فى ضحك هستيرى ... ومش واخد بالى أن الجنانينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساب اللى فى أيده ووقف يتفرج ع الراجل اللى حاطط راسه جوة شاشة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونازل ضحك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تلفزيون هيسمع صوته ...لو مسلسل كوميدى هيعرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا وقعت فى حرج وأنكسفت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومن يومها كل ما الاقى مشاركة للعضوة حتى لو كانت مشاركة ( نونو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقووووم بشووويش أتسحب وأقفل الباب وأطمن على الشبابيك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أقرا برااااحتى

:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طبعا السلم طلع *طقيل* عليا ارفعه بيد واحده—قولت له يرفع السلم هو –​


​
 *حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى *
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى *
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:​






*لا مش فيها ...... فى واحد تانى نفسى اتعرف عليه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا مش فيها ...... فى واحد تانى نفسى اتعرف عليه​*


*لو حضرتك تقصد مدرس اللغة العربية بتاعها ؟؟
لآلآلآلآلآلآ
انا هخليها هى اللى تحكى ...مفاجأة من العيار التقيييييل
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو حضرتك تقصد مدرس اللغة العربية بتاعها ؟؟
> لآلآلآلآلآلآ
> انا هخليها هى اللى تحكى ...مفاجأة من العيار التقيييييل
> *​



*اعتقد انه كان مدرس عبرى ....... فطلعت كل الدنيا ملخبطة ..... عبرى .... عربى .... كله ع & ب & ر& ى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو حضرتك تقصد مدرس اللغة العربية بتاعها ؟؟
> لآلآلآلآلآلآ
> انا هخليها هى اللى تحكى ...مفاجأة من العيار التقيييييل
> *​



ههههههههههههه
 مالك يا عبووود و مال مدرس العربئ بتاعى ههههههه
 الراجل تعب معايا الحقيقه هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> مالك يا عبووود و مال مدرس العربئ بتاعى ههههههه
> الراجل تعب معايا الحقيقه هههههههه


*وياريت تعبه جيه بفايدة يا حبوووو
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (2 مارس 2014)

*امس كنت فى رحله الي الاسكندريه .بالصدفه لي صديق يعيش فى الاسكندريه.اتصلت به كي اقابله.اخبرني انه ذاهب فى زياره جماعيه نظمتها الكنيسه الي الاديره الموجوده فى منتصف طريق مصر الاسكندريه الصحراوي.
حين هاتفته وجدته فى المكان الذي ذهب اليه لزيارته.وايضاً وجدت السياره التي تقلني امام نفس الطريق المؤديه للأديره.ذهبت اليه وكان هناك افراد كثيرون وأسر كثيره تفرح وتأخذ بركة الزياره.اصبحت فى لحظات واحد منهم.وفى لحظات ايضاًٍ احتضنوني..واجلسوني علي كراسيهم.ولم اشعر اني غريب عن العرس والفرح الذي كانوا يعيشونه.
حين انتهت الرحله ووقت عودتنا.استرخيت مُنهكاً ووضعت رأسي علي الكرسي الذي امامي فى الاتوبيس.حينها وجدت شخص يجذبني من ذراعي وقبلني.واخذ يحكي ويحكي.وليت الرحله لم تنتهي.واخذت احكي واحكي وقررنا كل يوم ان نلتقي.قد كان صادقاً ..وأعرف انه العزاء.


لذا توقع الفرح والتعزيه فى اي وقت انت لا تتخيل انه قد يكون وقت فرحكـ.

ان تدبيره يختلف عن تفكيرنا..*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*من كام يوم كده ..وبعد يوم عمل علي الساعه 2بليل *
*انا وكام واحد زمايل ليا قولنا نروح نتعشي في روض الفرج *
*المهم كل واحد دور البيك بتاعه ومشينا والبلد فـــــــــــاضيه *
*وطلعنا كوبري الساحل *
*والدنيا ضلمه كحل *
*وفي نص الكوبري عند النزله اللي في النص شوفنا توكتوك واقف وفيه واحد سايق وراجل وست راكبين ورا*
*والنزله اللي في النص دي مربوط من السور اليمين الي السور الشمال زي قماشه حمرا علشان محدش يعدي *
*واحنا كنا 6 متوسيكلات وكل واحد راشق في دماغه خوزه *
*وصوت الشكمانات ...يخوف *
*المهم قلنا ننزل النزله اليمين *
*زاميلي كلهم نزلوا النزله وانا اخر واحد *
*بلمح بيعيني كده بعد النزله بشويه لقيت كمين *
*واحنا كلنا داخلين عليه *
*ونزلين*
*نزلين*
*لقيت امين شرطه بيجري في وشنا كده وماسك سلاح *
*وبيطلع النزله اللي احنا نزلنا منها *
*كل زميلي عدوا من الكمين من غير ما حد يوقفهم اصلا *
*بس في حاجه بتحصل علي الكوبري غريبه *
*لقيت واحد وقف زميل ليا وركب وراه البيك ولقيته بيلف وطالع النزله برضه !!*
*وعلي بال ما انا وصلت لحد حاجز الكمين لقيت برضه واحد نط ورايا !!!*
*ايه ياعم في ايه ؟؟؟!!*
*قالي لف واطلع بسرعه ...*
*الموقف والمنظر بتاع الناس ..خلاني مفكرتش ولفيت وطلعت ..*
*وطالع نزله عكس .*
*لقيت اللي ورايا ده بقول ليا: هات لي ابن ال=== ده!!*
*وكان بعيد عننا .ببص لقيت بيهدي من بعيد والراجل والست اللي معاه بيجرو ا .وزميلي والامين اللي معاه بيمسكوهم *
*طبعا انا كل ده مش فاهم في ايه !*
*وبجري ورا التوكتوك واللي  راكب وريا عمال يقول هاتوه هاتوه !!*
*حصلته ... وبقيت ماشي وراه *
*بس الواد لو ضرب فرمله وانا وراه .او لو جيت من جنبه وقام حادف عليا هاسافر انا واللي ورايا ده علي النيل علي طول *
*كل ده وانا بفكر في اقل من الثانيه .*
*لميت شمال شويه علشان اجي جنبه بس من وراه *
*بضرب بطرف عيني لقيت الواد اللي سايق التوكتوك بيطلع حاجه كده زي بندقيه او مسدس طويل وبيوجهه الفوهه بتاعت السلاح ده ناحيتنا .*
*هديت السرعه وبقول للي ورايا ده :دا معاه سلاح !!!!!!!*
*قالي :هاته بس وانا هاضرب ====== امه بالنار ..*
*وشايفه في المريا فعلا ماسك مسدسه وعمال يقول ثبت نفسك من شماله وقربني منه !!!!!!*

*وشديت وار الواد وخلاص فاضل ثواني وابقي جنبه *
*لقيت اللي ورايا بيستعد لضرب النار *
*وفعلا حط ايد علي ضهري والايد التانيه هاتضرب *
*والواد انا شايفه موجهه السلاح اللي معاه ناحيتنا *
*وخلاص ...........جايه الثانيه الحاسمه *

*قمت ضارب فرامل وواقف .*
*واللي ورايا عمال يزعق (ايـــــه؟؟؟ اجري ...هاته )*
*قلتله ياعم اجري مين ؟؟؟؟ دا هيموتنا ياعم ...اجري انتا بقي وراه .*
*قعد يزعق ويتشال و يتهبد ...وانا متبارد علي الاخر *
*وركب معايا ونزلنا تاني علي الكمين *
*لقيت الراجل والست اللي كانوا بيجروا مقبوض عليهم . اتاريهم هما والواد بتاع التوكتوك بيثبتوا العربيات فوق الكوبري *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

*هاااااااااااااار اسووووووووووووح 
لا ده ليل اسوووووووح 
ست كمان يادى النيلة 
ولسة ولسة 
ايامنا سوحة مسوحة 
نشكر ربنا انهم مضربوش نار عليكم يا ساكى 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*لاء خلي بالك مبقاش في امان بجد *
*مصر مبقتش زي الاول *
*عالم الله منكام يوم شوفت واحده مقعدنها علي كرسي *
*وعمالين يشربوها ميه *
*مالها دي ياجدعان !!!*
*واحده ثبتتها وخدت منها الدهب .*
*وكنا علي الساعه 3 او 4 العصر !!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *لاء خلي بالك مبقاش في امان بجد *
> *مصر مبقتش زي الاول *
> *عالم الله منكام يوم شوفت واحده مقعدنها علي كرسي *
> *وعمالين يشربوها ميه *
> ...


*النبى ليا حق ما نزلش من البيت لوحدى 
ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2014)

*حد قالهم يشيلوا غطى البلاعة .....؟؟؟؟

يشربوا بقى ....​*


----------



## soul & life (15 مايو 2014)

العيشة فى مصر مش زى زمان 
الحياة اليومية فى الشارع المصرى اشبه مايكون بفيلم اكشن
ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده


----------

